# Favorite rods and reels for redfish and trout?



## Flood tides

I was wondering what everyone's favorite rod companies to use for inshore and larger game (tarpon, sharks). My favorite rods for inshore are falcon coastal xg really good rods for the price and have so many models in the series that go up to larger inshore and offshore game. The reels that I use are the shaming Nasci and the Stradic fk I really like the 3000 size and for larger game I use the shaming spheres sw 8000. Interested In what other people are using!


----------



## yobata

St. Croix Avid 7' med-light, fast action with a Penn Sargus 2500, and St. Croix Tidewater 7'6 med-light, fast action with a Penn Battle 4000. 

For the inlet to chuck big buck tail jigs and windcheaters I use a St. Croix Tidemaster 8' med-heavy, fast action with a Penn Slammer 560


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I like a penn battle 3000 or 4000 reel with a penn legion 7'6" med fast for spin tackle, however in the last couple of years I've all but given up spin tackle.

For me I use an echo Ion XL 8wt with Allen kraken #3 and rio summer redfish line. I dont really target tarpon up here in the lowcountry of sc but if I did I'd be looking at a 12wt tfo mangrove with an Allen kraken #4. I know I know it's not "tested" but for the price I'll risk it over spending more than double on a Tibor and probably not notice much difference. (Pot stirred)

I don't ever really target sharks, my guide buddy says everyone who comes asking to catch a shark is from the Midwest (Ohio typically) and trying to prove how tough they are.


----------



## noahvale

TFO 7' medium heavy rod. $99 with a lifetime warranty. Penn Battle II or Shimano Sahara reels. I have three of them, one with the Penn and two with the Shimanos. Very lightweight and very strong combos.


----------



## Flood tides

mtoddsolomon said:


> I like a penn battle 3000 or 4000 reel with a penn legion 7'6" med fast for spin tackle, however in the last couple of years I've all but given up spin tackle.
> 
> For me I use an echo Ion XL 8wt with Allen kraken #3 and rio summer redfish line. I dont really target tarpon up here in the lowcountry of sc but if I did I'd be looking at a 12wt tfo mangrove with an Allen kraken #4. I know I know it's not "tested" but for the price I'll risk it over spending more than double on a Tibor and probably not notice much difference. (Pot stirred)
> 
> I don't ever really target sharks, my guide buddy says everyone who comes asking to catch a shark is from the Midwest (Ohio typically) and trying to prove how tough they are.


The Yankees that come down like to catch the sharks down here in Ga. It's pretty good when the tarpon and reds aren't blighting in the surf.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

I just started using a 7'4 shimano teramar blue inshore medium paired with a little penn battle 2 size 2000 and it's a fantastic lower priced setup. I own 3 penn battles that never get any love and they just keep working great.


----------



## timogleason

I love my Falcon Micro Bucoo 7'6" rods. They discontinued them though. I have 4 of them. I can't believe how many fish I've caught on the. They cast far, are super light, whip fish fast. They were reasonably priced at $129. I've partnered Shimano Stradics, Saros, and Saros reels as well as lately the new Diawa BGs. I'm liking the Diawa. We'll see how they hold up in the long run


----------



## POCtied

just picked up a new Concept C left hand, have only heard good things about them and decided to give one a shot


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Trout, reds and snook or tarpon and sharks? Your title and first post don't line up. 
Laguna Custom Rods build anything a man could want other than big surf rods and heavy offshore rods. 
My all around wading and sight casting rod is a 6'4" Light Texas Wader 2. I have caught up to 47" jacks and reds on it no problem and it still has the light feel to toss light jigs.


----------



## Milt deReyna

DISCLAIMER: NO, I am not looking to build anybody a rod. 
If you like to roll your own Inshore rods, the new EPS series that MudHole has come out with is spectacular, blanks around 100 bucks.


----------



## grovesnatcher

My favorite set up is a 7'6 wild green carrot stix with a okuma RTX 4000. Super light and casts a mile. Most others are stratics with Teramar rods.


----------



## Indy

My favorite/go to rod and reel .St.Croix Avid inshore 7'6 medium/fast with a Stradic ci4 reel.


----------



## Backwater

Reds.... Hurricane Calico 7ft 8-17lb spinning rod (light and fast action for $59), paired with an Okuma Epixor 40b spinning reel (very saltwater resistant, smooth drag and for $59). 15lb braid, FG Simplified knot to 4ft of 15lb fluorocarbon leader material, albrighted or alberto knotted to 2ft of 20lb fluorocarbon leader. Loop knotted to my artificial lure. Super fun rod for reds, snook and light pelagic action like jacks, bluefish, little tunny, big spanish macks, mangrove snapper action, etc...

Trout.... Hurricane Calico 7ft or 6'6" - 6-12lb spinning rod (very light and fast action for $59), paired with an Okuma Epixor 30b spinning reel (very saltwater resistant, smooth drag and for $59). 10lb braid, FG Simplified knot to 4ft of 10lb fluorocarbon leader material, albrighted or alberto knotted to 2ft of 20lb fluorocarbon leader. Loop knotted to my artificial lure. Super fun rod for sea trout or light flats fishing.

I use to use more expensive outfits but found these outfits are a great value that last thru years of rugged saltwater abuse.


----------



## Pole Position

^
fwiw, the Epixor EF series has been discontinued; you can still find them on Ebay and some stores but are becoming somewhat scarce.


----------



## jupiter934

I fish Shimano spinning reels in 2500,3000,4000, and 5000 with Star rods. I still have a few heavy Penn setups in my for nearshore/offshore though.


----------



## CaptDanS

2X on the TFO 7' medium heavy rod


----------



## f86sabjf

I prefer Bull bay rods or T Allen Rods . Reels either shimano or penn.
I did get my hands on some of the Tsunami reels and for the money they feel great.


----------



## Cam

Calico Jack is probably the best rod out there in terms of value. You can find them for $50 or less and they handily compete with most $100 plus rods. We use them for live bait and haven't broken a medium yet despite having some massive fish on the line.

Hurricane rods (they also make Calico Jack) are probably the best $100 rod with a great warranty. TFO is often touted in this class and their warranties are similar but Hurricane is a $15 replacement while TFO is more than $50. I find the rods comparable in terms of performance.

Reels, look no further than the Daiwa BG for most duties. Alan Hawk considers it one of the best reels out there in terms of quality to cost. More money buys lighter weight not better construction beyond the BG.


----------



## topnative2

Diawa spinning reels ----------- Loomis rods
Shimano bait casters ----------- redbone rods


----------



## SomaliPirate

For smaller trout: Loomis Greenwater 7' med fast with an older model Stella 3000 (It's like 20 years old; I'm not rich, I swear)
Big trout/reds/snook: St. Croix Avid inshore 7'6" med fast with a Sustain 4000
Dock work: St. Croix Tidemaster 7' med heavy with a Battle 4000 spooked with 30.
Topwater: St. Croix Tidemaster casting 7' medium with an old Penn International 955


----------



## KCTim

I have bunch of different setup's but the St. Croix Avid 7' with a Sustain 3000 is my favorite. I am done buying spinning gear and plan to switch over to fly, just need to figure out what to start with and learn how to cast!


----------



## crboggs

TimR said:


> I am done buying spinning gear and plan to switch over to fly, just need to figure out what to start with and learn how to cast!


Careful...the dark side is a slippery slope...

*"Got any more of 'dem flies?" *


----------



## Pierson

@TimR Where are you located? Pop over to the fly fishing forum and you will absolutely find someone willing to help you out and get you ruined for life!


----------



## KCTim

Pierson said:


> @TimR Where are you located? Pop over to the fly fishing forum and you will absolutely find someone willing to help you out and get you ruined for life!


Jacksonville area


Pierson said:


> @TimR Where are you located? Pop over to the fly fishing forum and you will absolutely find someone willing to help you out and get you ruined for life!


I live in the Jacksonville area and will definitely check out the fly fishing forum!


----------



## csnaspuck

Backwater said:


> Reds.... Hurricane Calico 7ft 8-17lb spinning rod (light and fast action for $59), paired with an Okuma Epixor 40b spinning reel (very saltwater resistant, smooth drag and for $59). 15lb braid, FG Simplified knot to 4ft of 15lb fluorocarbon leader material, albrighted or alberto knotted to 2ft of 20lb fluorocarbon leader. Loop knotted to my artificial lure. Super fun rod for reds, snook and light pelagic action like jacks, bluefish, little tunny, big spanish macks, mangrove snapper action, etc...
> 
> Trout.... Hurricane Calico 7ft or 6'6" - 6-12lb spinning rod (very light and fast action for $59), paired with an Okuma Epixor 30b spinning reel (very saltwater resistant, smooth drag and for $59). 10lb braid, FG Simplified knot to 4ft of 10lb fluorocarbon leader material, albrighted or alberto knotted to 2ft of 20lb fluorocarbon leader. Loop knotted to my artificial lure. Super fun rod for sea trout or light flats fishing.
> 
> I use to use more expensive outfits but found these outfits are a great value that last thru years of rugged saltwater abuse.


Hey Backwater

Do you know what happen to the Hurricane Rod company? You guys were the ones to turn me on to them and now I need a heavier rod and I went to try and find what models they have and I cannot find their old website. If I go to hurricanetackle.com its bring up Calcutta so I assume they bought them out but they don't sell any fishing rods.


----------



## TX_maverick

Waterloo Ultra Mag with a Concept C reel for all around reds and trout. Summer time I like the Waterloo HP Lite for throwing smaller tails and tops.


----------



## Chasntuna

I build my own rods so for trout pitching light shrimp and neds, I use a 7'2 ML unknown Japanese blank with SST guides, skeleton reel seat and eva rear grip and butt cap. It caries a Quantum Trax 15 with 10lb pp super slick. For swim baits, same blank but mh with a Trax 20 and 15lb pp spectra. I picked the blanks up last year at the rod builders expo, $2 a foot, they were 7-6 blanks I cut down. The reels may seem light and undergunned, but I've never had an issue and thats with reds up to about 26". I have always been a fan of smaller light set ups. I have several other home built spinning and casting rods, but these are go to right now.


----------



## Pro wader

Charlie's Pro Wader has hung more than a couple on the wall


----------



## karstopo

An old AllStar ASR trout model, 6’7” extra fast, medium light paired with Chronarch 150HG.


----------



## Chasntuna

karstopo said:


> An old AllStar ASR trout model, 6’7” extra fast, medium light paired with Chronarch 150HG.


Thats a sweet set up I bet..


----------

